# Flax seed, flax seed, everywhere



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

It really is in a TON of dog foods! I think Echo is intolerant/allergic to it. She turned into a giant mess on THK Embark (remember, second ingredient was flax). She finally stopped itching her one spot on her side and the hair grew back while feeding PetGuard. Transitioned her onto fromm beef frittata today and guess what she's doing? FRANTICALLY scratching her spot on her side.   It has flaxseed down a ways on the ingredients! Argh.

I liked pet guard but I have to order it in large quantities in order to get free shipping and then I don't go through it fast enough and it starts to smell 'off.' I don't want to take any chances, and I think it was making her sick now being off lately. (she and another dog had diarrhea and vomiting the last couple days). 

Why is it so HARD to feed a dang dog!? There always has to be some issue! No barfing now so far tonight having fed them just fromm. 

Anyone have grain free, mid range protein (24-30%) NO FLAX suggestions?

Merrick sent me 2 $3 off coupons, so I think I will grab one of those to try. This is the most frustrating thing ever. 

Anyone feed that?

Thanks guys. It's a rant basically LOL


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> It really is in a TON of dog foods! I think Echo is intolerant/allergic to it. She turned into a giant mess on THK Embark (remember, second ingredient was flax). She finally stopped itching her one spot on her side and the hair grew back while feeding PetGuard. Transitioned her onto fromm beef frittata today and guess what she's doing? FRANTICALLY scratching her spot on her side.   It has flaxseed down a ways on the ingredients! Argh.
> 
> I liked pet guard but I have to order it in large quantities in order to get free shipping and then I don't go through it fast enough and it starts to smell 'off.' I don't want to take any chances, and I think it was making her sick now being off lately. (she and another dog had diarrhea and vomiting the last couple days).
> 
> ...


I have the same issue with my Pug. I just started transitioning to the Acanna single protein Duck. It is free of Flaxseed, but does haves Oats, so not grain free. I don't think I should have a problem with oats. no wheat, eggs or soy in the food.

I will let you know after a few weeks on it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Chewy.com has Pet Guard and you don't have to spend much for free shipping.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> It really is in a TON of dog foods! I think Echo is intolerant/allergic to it. She turned into a giant mess on THK Embark (remember, second ingredient was flax). She finally stopped itching her one spot on her side and the hair grew back while feeding PetGuard. Transitioned her onto fromm beef frittata today and guess what she's doing? FRANTICALLY scratching her spot on her side.   It has flaxseed down a ways on the ingredients! Argh.
> 
> I liked pet guard but I have to order it in large quantities in order to get free shipping and then I don't go through it fast enough and it starts to smell 'off.' I don't want to take any chances, and I think it was making her sick now being off lately. (she and another dog had diarrhea and vomiting the last couple days).
> 
> ...


According to the Dog Food Advisor, Pet Guard kibble has Flax seed in it. What am I missing here?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

LProf said:


> According to the Dog Food Advisor, Pet Guard kibble has Flax seed in it. What am I missing here?


The formula they use as an example does have flax in it. I do not (and would not) use any of their formulas other than the lifespan one.

I do order from chewy.com.... if I order 2 bags to get the free shipping then would the unopened bag last and not spoil while I'm using the other bag?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I've had success in the past with Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream (fish/potato based). It has moderate protein/fat levels (25/15) and no flax seed. TOTW also has a lamb formula (Sierra Mountain) with the same protein/fat levels. Their other formulas are higher. I know it's made by Diamond, but I never had a problem with it and would feed it again (my current allergy dog cannot eat potato - white or sweet).

To avoid the kibble from a big bag going bad, I divide up a medium bag into gallon sized Ziplock freezer bags and freeze it until needed (squeeze the air out of the bags as you ziplock them). This has worked well for me, since I now also have small dogs. I can fit a 15 lb. bag of my dog's current kibble into 4 Ziplock bags, to give you a point of reference.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Georgiapeach said:


> I've had success in the past with Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream (fish/potato based). It has moderate protein/fat levels (25/15) and no flax seed. TOTW also has a lamb formula (Sierra Mountain) with the same protein/fat levels. Their other formulas are higher. I know it's made by Diamond, but I never had a problem with it and would feed it again (my current allergy dog cannot eat potato - white or sweet).


Was just looking at this one. I recall trying it in the past and my dogs all got ear infections from it. Worth trying again though. That new Whole Earth Farms grain free looks good, too.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Plus... I stopped ordering from chewy.com as much because I discovered my local pet supply is cheaper than chewy PLUS offers a military discount of 15%. Not too shabby. So far so good on the itching today, though.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Was just looking at this one. I recall trying it in the past and my dogs all got ear infections from it. Worth trying again though. That new Whole Earth Farms grain free looks good, too.


You may want to try a potato free kibble. My allergy dog is insanely allergic to potato of any type and gets red, itchy ears after eating kibble containing it within 30 minutes.

Here's one, if your dog can eat chicken: DOGSWELL® NUTRISCA® Grain Free Potato Free Premium Dog Food. It's a little higher in protein than you'd mentioned, but may be worth a try.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

That one looks good. I have it drilled so far into my head that I have to rotate for health and variety that I can't leave well enough alone. She's an itch ball tonight. Argh! 
I bought two small bags of merrick to try. And have most of a bag of Fromm. OT. Why do I do this!? Even JAck is protesting and wants petguard. Lol


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Jackson got itchy on fromm, and looser poop. Anecdotal of course but I think he may have issues with flaxseed as well. He's always done great on Acana, both GF varieties and the Duck and Pear.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Shamrockmommy;282946
I do order from chewy.com.... if I order 2 bags to get the free shipping then would the unopened bag last and not spoil while I'm using the other bag?[/QUOTE said:


> As long as the dates are good then you'll be fine. I order from Chewy all the time & dates are well before expiration.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

We don't use any flax in our foods because we don't like non-cold water Omega 3's or the high phytoestrogens in flax.

Flax is a totally useless ingredient for dogs and especially cats.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Jackson got itchy on fromm, and looser poop. Anecdotal of course but I think he may have issues with flaxseed as well. He's always done great on Acana, both GF varieties and the Duck and Pear.


I've been watching you and Jackson, because we started to complain about squishy bodies and not so firm poop around the same time and we both fed Fromm. 

Watching her so far this morning and no itching but we'll see. I've got the humidifier going in case that's it and fish oil on board (all the humans are dry and itchy too).


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

You may not be keen on the company but thought I'd throw it out there, California Natural's grain free line has no flaxeed in there. They use Sunflower oil.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

FarminaND said:


> We don't use any flax in our foods because we don't like non-cold water Omega 3's or the high phytoestrogens in flax.
> 
> Flax is a totally useless ingredient for dogs and especially cats.


 Farmina, I have to disagree with you, maybe for the first time. Flax seed is used in a few therapeutic diets because it provides omega 6s for skin and coat health, is an excellent fiber source for GI health, and though it contains mostly ALA, 20% of ALA converts to EPA/DHA in the dog. It is used for chronic GI issues like pancreatitis, hyperlipidemia, and a few other diseases.

I would reconsider the term totally useless.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

leaveittoweaver said:


> You may not be keen on the company but thought I'd throw it out there, California Natural's grain free line has no flaxeed in there. They use Sunflower oil.


I've actually been considering this and just keeping an eye out for any recalls.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I've actually been considering this and just keeping an eye out for any recalls.


I really would. This was my response in another thread to another member asking if the company was safe to trust:

"I personally do. But that's just me. I'm slightly biased, one my coworkers personally visited the Natura plant and said that you wouldn't even know they made dog food there, it is so clean. The recall in my opinion was an honest mistake. When the company was bought by P&G they did not change the safety measures and procedures to that of their other dog food plants, this was because they didn't want customers to think that they were going to change the company(80% of the same staff are still with the company)....well it bit them in the behind. 

I guess what it comes down to is, I've seen that food work time and again. I won't stop recommending it when it's appropriate even though their was a recall. Most dog foods at one time or another get recalled. Their are only a handful I know of that haven't been recalled and I feel like that's always just a matter of time. Unfortunately Natura's mistake, cost them a LOT of money and a LOT of business and they are having trouble recovering. I hope they do though, because their foods certainly have their place."


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

California Natural Salmon and Peas is one of only 3 kibbles my allergy dog, Maddie, can eat. I've never had a problem with it, and I panicked when the company went through their last recall. I got to where I'd buy a bag and freeze it, wherever I could find one! The new dog food standards are really strict now; I daresay that dog food has always had Salmonella in it, but the standards used to be much more lax; hence the lack of attention to it in the past.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

leaveittoweaver said:


> You may not be keen on the company but thought I'd throw it out there, California Natural's grain free line has no flaxeed in there. They use Sunflower oil.


I was just on their website, and it does have flaxseed. I wonder if they changed the formula recently?


----------



## Lance-Dash (Aug 13, 2013)

Dr Dolittle said:


> Farmina, I have to disagree with you, maybe for the first time. Flax seed is used in a few therapeutic diets because it provides omega 6s for skin and coat health, is an excellent fiber source for GI health, and though it contains mostly ALA, 20% of ALA converts to EPA/DHA in the dog. It is used for chronic GI issues like pancreatitis, hyperlipidemia, and a few other diseases.
> 
> I would reconsider the term totally useless.


Also, from flax also comes flaxseed oil, a good source of omega 3. Not only flaxseed oil, but also available is organic flaxseed oil coming from non GMO sources. Those of us concerned about GMO and sticking as close as possibly to the natural aspect of feeding, welcome ingredients like organic flaxseed oil as opposed to genetically modified sourced ingredients when it comes to adding additional omega 3s.


----------



## saya (Oct 25, 2010)

LProf said:


> I was just on their website, and it does have flaxseed. I wonder if they changed the formula recently?


Not sure if they changed that formula, but the EVO kibble has had a change to it added couple of things.. peas or something I forgot exactly. 

I don't feed the food. Saya has had treats and kibble that has flax oil no issue, but I prefer salmon oil over it. I feed raw diet so add salmon oil to her food and Bella's kibble.

I think putting one ingredient in all formulas can be bad some dogs have issues and it can be hard to find a kibble without it.. I don't mind kibble with flax, but nice to have choice to get one without it if dog has issues with it.


----------

